# Neues Fenster öffnen, danach Altes automatisch schließen



## Spinnaker (1. Januar 2004)

Ich möchte, dass ein Browserfenster automatisch mein Chromeless Fenster öffnet und sich danach schließt, wie mach ich das?

Also das Chromeless öffnet sich mit BODY onLoad= automatisch.
Doch jetzt hab ich noch das Fenster, welches das Chromeless geöffnet hat im Hintergrund.

Das soll sich jetzt auch automatisch schließen, nachdem das Chromeless offen ist.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das hinbekomm?  Hab hier zwar schon was gefunden nur funktioniert das nicht.
Hab nur minimale Ahnung von JavaScript, also wäre ein kompletter Codeschnipsel sehr nett.


----------



## Fabian H (1. Januar 2004)

Ungefär so:

```
openChromelessWindo();
window.close() // <-- Zeile im das eigene Fenster zu schließen
```

Aber: sinnvollerweise kannst du Fenster nicht einfach so schließen:
Im Mozilla z.B. bekommst du einen Hinweis in der JavaScript Konsole und im IE 
ein Dialogfeld, in dem man bestätigen muss, dass das Fenster geschlossen 
werden darf.

Diese Hinweise/Meldungen kannst du nicht umgehen.


----------

